# IPAD et OFFICE



## zazapaco (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un IMAC et un IPAD. J'ai aussi acheté le pack office mac 2011. Le vendeur m'a vendu un pack office pour 3 ordinateurs afin de pouvoir l'installer sur mon IMAC ET mon IPAD.
Je l'ai installé sur l'IMAC mais pour l'IPAD, je ne vois pas du tout comment faire....
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment faire ?

Merci par avance


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2011)

Il n'existe pas de version d'Office compatible iPAD.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Octobre 2011)

...Et si le vendeur t'a vraiment dit çà, (à vérifier que tu ais bien compris) il est vraiment incompétent !


----------



## zazapaco (23 Octobre 2011)

Ah....
Je suis bien embêtée... je souhaitais consulter et modifier des documents word, excel et power point sur mon IPAD... Est-il possible de le faire sans installer office ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

Oui le vendeur m'a bien dit que c'était pour pouvoir l'installer sur l'IPAD. Dans l'idée je travaille sur le l'IMAC à la maison et l'IPAD est pour transporter les documents dont j'ai besoin.


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que Document to Go (version iPAD) est la solution
http://www.igen.fr/app-store/documents-go-debarque-sur-ipad-11643


----------



## Grop85 (23 Octobre 2011)

Il existes des Applis (exocs to go et office pour iPad) pour éditer et je crois qu'il existe un moyen d'utiliser le cloud (dropbox). Mais en gros c'est une usine à gaz si bien que j'ai fini par laisser tomber.
Si quelqu'un peut nous proposer une solution simple et intuitive pour utiliser des docs Microsoft Office sur Idevice ausssi performante que Numbers ou Pages avec iCloud, je suis preneur. (je suis nouveau sur Mac (2ans), je suis bon sur Office, mais encore mauvais sur Numbers...


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2011)

@grop85, office sur ipad , évites sauf si c'est une simple lettre, un simple tableau ou un simple pps. 
Je ne te parles pas des macros... 
@zazapaco, le vendeur ta menti. 
Je crois bien que tu peux trouver onenote sur le store us, en gratuit et c'est tout.


----------



## Khronegon (23 Octobre 2011)

Ben moi, pour réaliser sur mon iPad des documents destinés à être travaillé sur Word dans un second temps, j ai acheté Pages pou iPad.

Bien sûr, ce n'est pas parfait ( faut éviter les documents compliqués, les police exotiques, etc), mais j ai rien trouvé de mieux pour l'instant et c'est pas pire qu'avec les documents Pages du Mac. Je tape su l'iPad le texte brut et je fais le gros de la mise en page sur mon Mac, avec word.

Depuis www.iCloud.com, on peut télécharger les fichiers depuis l'ipad directement au format .doc et vice versa... C'est assez simple.

J ai également essayé Quick office pro : ça ne fonctionnait pas mieux en ce qui concerne le traitement de texte et pas d'iCloud. Pour les PowerPoint, ça fonctionnait pas mal, mais le portage n'est pas parfait non plus.


----------

